# Fish Assholes



## xsited1




----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Yeah Manhattan style,
Nothing like Kentucky fried fish assholes.


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Yeah Manhattan style,
> Nothing like Kentucky fried fish assholes.


 

OMG, that is hilarious


----------



## PixieStix

apparently this guy would eat them. I have seen him eat everything from very large maggots to cow anus

I hate this guy, I bet his breath smells bad, once I saw part of an episode where he ate the sperm of some sort of large fish once ...freaking disgusting

YouTube - andrew zimmern eats


----------



## xotoxi

*Did someone say...*






*FISH ASSHOLES???*

*Cuz I'm FUCKIN' hungry!!!*

Heat me up a bowl of Campbell's Cream of Fish Assholes!


----------



## xotoxi

Porcupine Peckers are SOOO good, that I bet even Echo Zulu sneaks a few from time to time!


----------



## strollingbones

omg i read "fist" being the first word and nearly died....okay fish...fish...okay i got nothing to say about fish assholes.....lol....


----------



## Luissa

I don't see why this is so funny?


----------



## strollingbones

you really dont?  hmmm do you fish at all?


----------



## strollingbones

PixieStix said:


> apparently this guy would eat them. I have seen him eat everything from very large maggots to cow anus
> 
> I hate this guy, I bet his breath smells bad, once I saw part of an episode where he ate the sperm of some sort of large fish once ...freaking disgusting
> 
> YouTube - andrew zimmern eats



so anyways andy comes to the appalachian and does a show on our food...the bbq raccoons or some shit...let me see...i have lived here....a while..never once has anyone cooked roadkill or a raccoon....yall really need to get over them misconceptions you have..

may popcorn rest in peace


----------



## Darkwind

Thread of the year!


----------



## dilloduck

I thought someone was demanding that I go fishing.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> I thought someone was demanding that I go fishing.



me too! 
Fishing and me do not get along, I always end up fucking something up. I like the drinking beer part.


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone was demanding that I go fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too!
> Fishing and me do not get along, I always end up fucking something up. I like the drinking beer part.
Click to expand...


I'll fish--you drink.--It outta work out swmmingly


----------



## Luissa

just a boy and a girl in a little canoe. 
but the girl ends up swimming at the end, I think I will stay on the bank.


----------



## dilloduck

Luissa said:


> just a boy and a girl in a little canoe.
> but the girl ends up swimming at the end, I think I will stay on the bank.



who said anything about taking you in a boat ? I think you misunderstood me when I said bring the paddle.


----------



## JW Frogen

dilloduck said:


> I'll fish--you drink.--It outta work out swmmingly



I want in on that deal, though I have to warn you the last time I went fishing and drinking the only thing I hooked was my own scrotum.


----------



## JW Frogen

Perhaps only Aussies will understand the sadness of this but for one week in 1967 all Australian fisherman who caught any shark were required by law to stick their hand up it's asshole and try to find the head of missing Prime Minister Harold Holt.


----------



## strollingbones

i just put a sinker on the line....a hook might catch a fish and distract from the drinking....


----------



## JW Frogen

strollingbones said:


> i just put a sinker on the line....a hook might catch a fish and distract from the drinking....



I forgot to mention I enjoyed my scrotum being hooked.

Ms. Strolling, if you want to put a sinker on that, I will buy the wine.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a boy and a girl in a little canoe.
> but the girl ends up swimming at the end, I think I will stay on the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said anything about taking you in a boat ? I think you misunderstood me when I said bring the paddle.
Click to expand...


----------



## Paulie

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought someone was demanding that I go fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too!
> Fishing and me do not get along, I always end up fucking something up. I like the drinking beer part.
Click to expand...


A buzz is usually the only thing I ever catch


----------



## keee keee

I thought fish asshole are the people who litter and destroy the lakes and shores with trash and empty beerbottles, and cause communities to close spots for fishermen to use and enjoy!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog

xsited1 said:


>



A thought often taken for granted about fish assholes...  Lots of people don't  know that they are "water tight".  Same thing with frog assholes.  Water tight.  It works best for them that way.


----------

